# The Villager Meet and Greet Thread



## Rasha

This thread is created for people who mainly would either like to visit someone else's island for the purpose of meeting their villagers to see them in game, gift them (by giving it to the host since villagers can't be directly gifted) or to celebrate their birthday if it was present. Just write which villagers you would like to see.

People can also host a meet and greet in their island by writing the villagers they have in a comment in case someone was interested in visiting and meeting these villagers, other preferred rules or info can be posted here or via dm/pm.

These are the villagers I currently have in my town:
Skye, Beau, Kyle, Freya, Biskit, Chief, Bruce, Lobo, Wolfgang, Fang.

You can leave a like or let me know if you're interested in visiting, gifts are optional also I have some items and hybrids free to take.

Not sure how this will go or if people in this section are interested enough, it's all good I guess


----------



## alias

What an awesome idea!!!!






Id love to meet any of these villagers! ♥ I love shopping for clothes and furniture too so I'd be happy if I could visit your shops too ^_^ I really love villagers with unique expressions so I'm leaning towards having * groucho, merry and pudge*. if anyone has them I'd love to meet them and get a feel for them! Send me your wishlist if you have them hehe


As for me: All my villagers are in my signature! You‘re free to meet them if you’re interested


----------



## salem_

If someone is intersted, my island currently has:

Coco
Dotty
Kiki
Lucky
Ankha
Lobo
Wolfgang
Rodeo
Muffy
Pietro (soon) - Curlos right now


----------



## Hedgehugs

I have a bunch of squirrels on my island if anyone wants to visit;

1. Cally
2. Sally
3. Filbert
4. Nibbles
5. Ricky
6. Sheldon
7. Marshal
8. Hazel
9. Poppy
10. Pecan

According to Nookipedia, It's Patty (and Flick's) Birthday so if anyone has Patty I'd love to visit to give her a gift!

edit: Also would love to visit someone with Static(!), Caroline(!), Blaire, Agent S, Tasha, or Sylvana! Preferably in their house, too! Thanks.  ❤


----------



## Maris82084

I have these villagers if anyone would like to visit

Shep
Bianca
Stitches
Diana
Whitney
Julian
June
Chief
Tybalt
Reneigh


----------



## Kalle

Here are many current villagers (you can see them in my signature):

Kevin
Reneigh
Erik
Melba
Dotty
Marshal
Apollo
Whitney
Bob
Maple


----------



## Spends

I've got:

Pashmina
Raymond
Caroline
Marshal
Bunnie
Ankha
Fauna
Coco
Tank
Erik

I would like to meet Bruce, Snake and Kabuki please.


----------



## sunshower

I’ve got: 
Kidd
Katt
Coco
Yuka
Gonzo
Marshal
Dizzy
Zucker
Flora
Moe


----------



## metswee

I have:
Dom
Raymond
Diana
Merengue
Tangy
Roscoe
Tybalt
Wade
Bea
Portia

If anyone has Rolf, Poncho or Claude Id love to visit!


----------



## lucyhannahg

Hedgehugs said:


> I have a bunch of squirrels on my island if anyone wants to visit;
> 
> 1. Cally
> 2. Sally
> 3. Filbert
> 4. Nibbles
> 5. Ricky
> 6. Sheldon
> 7. Marshal
> 8. Hazel
> 9. Poppy
> 10. Pecan
> 
> According to Nookipedia, It's Patty (and Flick's) Birthday so if anyone has Patty I'd love to visit to give her a gift!
> 
> edit: Also would love to visit someone with Static(!), Caroline(!), Blaire, Agent S, Tasha, or Sylvana! Preferably in their house, too! Thanks.  ❤


i have all squirrels too xO 
i have cally
sheldon
ricky
peanut
hazel
blaire
marshal
filbert
caroline
pecan! 

want to meet the other persons squirrels?? :3


----------



## Hedgehugs

lucyhannahg said:


> i have all squirrels too xO
> i have cally
> sheldon
> ricky
> peanut
> hazel
> blaire
> marshal
> filbert
> caroline
> pecan!
> 
> want to meet the other persons squirrels?? :3


Yes please! I'll DM you.  ❤


----------



## kakuzu

OOO my gosh this is sooo cute ,,

my island has 

doc
o'hare
snake
dobie
lily
cookie
limberg
raddle
eugene
soleil

i would rlly love to meet katt , tabby , walt , and barold !


----------



## Kalle

kakuzu said:


> i would rlly love to meet katt , tabby , walt , and barold !



I could scan Katt's amiibo to let you visit her.


----------



## Rasha

Hedgehugs said:


> I have a bunch of squirrels on my island if anyone wants to visit;
> 
> 1. Cally
> 2. Sally
> 3. Filbert
> 4. Nibbles
> 5. Ricky
> 6. Sheldon
> 7. Marshal
> 8. Hazel
> 9. Poppy
> 10. Pecan
> 
> According to Nookipedia, It's Patty (and Flick's) Birthday so if anyone has Patty I'd love to visit to give her a gift!
> 
> edit: Also would love to visit someone with Static(!), Caroline(!), Blaire, Agent S, Tasha, or Sylvana! Preferably in their house, too! Thanks.  ❤



I'll bring Patty a birthday gift, also Marshal! If you're available send me the dodo code if you wish!
Edit: wait, you have Nibbles too! My favorite squirrel :0


----------



## Kalle

alias said:


> Id love to meet any of these villagers! ♥



Dotty is a resident on my island. I could also scan Merry's amiibo for you sometime to meet her at my campsite.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Baha said:


> I'll bring Patty a birthday gift, also Marshal! If you're available send me the dodo code if you wish!
> Edit: wait, you have Nibbles too! My favorite squirrel :0



I don't have Patty, unfortunately! I really wanna give her a gift though if anyone does have her. 
If you wanna visit Marshal and precious Nibbles (Always nice to see fans of Nibbles!) I can give you a Dodo code later to come by! I got to stop by a cataloging party first.


----------



## alias

Kalle said:


> Dotty is a resident on my island. I could also scan Merry's amiibo for you sometime to meet her at my campsite.


I would love that!! Do you have a wishlist?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

This is a pretty cool thing to do 

My villagers are: 
Drift
Agnes
Bianca
Bea
Daisy
Merengue
Piper
Cube
Hippeux
Admiral


----------



## Kalle

alias said:


> I would love that!! Do you have a wishlist? ♥



I do, but no worries. I'm offering for free.  I just need to eat lunch, then I can invite you over. I'll send you a DM, if you're available in a bit.


----------



## Rasha

Hedgehugs said:


> I don't have Patty, unfortunately! I really wanna give her a gift though if anyone does have her.
> If you wanna visit Marshal and precious Nibbles (Always nice to see fans of Nibbles!) I can give you a Dodo code later to come by! I got to stop by a cataloging party first.



That would be great, thank you!

Btw, does anyone have Del? Or maybe Mac? I saw mac once in my campsite and he's really cute


----------



## 0orchid

If anyone wants to visit any of mine I have:
-Apple
-Deirdre
-Dotty
-Hamlet
-Kabuki
-Marcel
-Maple
-Pietro
-Rolf
-Willow

It would be nice to visit Bianca, Chester, Dom, Fang, Graham, Pekoe, Ruby, Tiffany, Whitney, or Zucker if anyone has any of them!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

0orchid said:


> If anyone wants to visit any of mine I have:
> -Apple
> -Deirdre
> -Dotty
> -Hamlet
> -Kabuki
> -Marcel
> -Maple
> -Pietro
> -Rolf
> -Willow
> 
> It would be nice to visit Bianca, Chester, Dom, Fang, Graham, Pekoe, Ruby, Tiffany, Whitney, or Zucker if anyone has any of them!




I have Bianca


----------



## sunshower

0orchid said:


> If anyone wants to visit any of mine I have:
> -Apple
> -Deirdre
> -Dotty
> -Hamlet
> -Kabuki
> -Marcel
> -Maple
> -Pietro
> -Rolf
> -Willow
> 
> It would be nice to visit Bianca, Chester, Dom, Fang, Graham, Pekoe, Ruby, Tiffany, Whitney, or Zucker if anyone has any of them!


I have zucker is you would like to visit!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



alias said:


> What an awesome idea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id love to meet any of these villagers! ♥ I love shopping for clothes and furniture too so I'd be happy if I could visit your shops too ^_^ I really love villagers with unique expressions so I'm leaning towards having * groucho, merry and pudge*. if anyone has them I'd love to meet them and get a feel for them! Send me your wishlist if you have them hehe
> 
> 
> As for me: All my villagers are in my signature! You‘re free to meet them if you’re interested


I have kid if you would like to visit!


----------



## aericell

I have Bettina, Blaire, Bluebear, Bruce, Filbert, Hamlet, Hazel, Marshal, Merry & Shep if anyone's interested in visiting them!


----------



## shirocha

My Villagers are:

Bob
Diva
Kidd
Merry
Midge
Molly
Octavian
Skye
Wendy
Zucker
I'd really love to meet Coco or Chief!! <3


----------



## sunshower

shirocha said:


> My Villagers are:
> 
> Bob
> Diva
> Kidd
> Merry
> Midge
> Molly
> Octavian
> Skye
> Wendy
> Zucker
> I'd really love to meet Coco or Chief!! <3


I have coco in my town if you’d like to come! All I ask is you water the flowers right by the airport (I’m trying to grow hybrids)


----------



## theravenboys

I have:

-Apple
-Blaire
-Canberra
-Chevre
-Erik
-Fang
-Goose
-Marina
-Rex
-Sprocket

if anyone wants to visit any of them!


----------



## alias

Hedgehugs said:


> I have a bunch of squirrels on my island if anyone wants to visit;
> 
> 1. Cally
> 2. Sally
> 3. Filbert
> 4. Nibbles
> 5. Ricky
> 6. Sheldon
> 7. Marshal
> 8. Hazel
> 9. Poppy
> 10. Pecan
> 
> According to Nookipedia, It's Patty (and Flick's) Birthday so if anyone has Patty I'd love to visit to give her a gift!
> 
> edit: Also would love to visit someone with Static(!), Caroline(!), Blaire, Agent S, Tasha, or Sylvana! Preferably in their house, too! Thanks.  ❤



I have Tasha and Static , you're totally free to come over and visit them <3 I love them so much!! 

I really love squirrels so I'd love to meet everyone in your town, minus Marshal since I already have him hehe.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



sunshower said:


> I have zucker is you would like to visit!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> 
> 
> I have kid if you would like to visit!


I would love to meet Kidd omg!! He seems so suave and awesome... <3


----------



## 0orchid

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I have Bianca


Ooh I'd love to see her some time, thanks!!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



sunshower said:


> I have zucker is you would like to visit!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> 
> 
> I have kid if you would like to visit!


Yes please!! Thanks


----------



## spaceapple

This seems like a cool idea! Anyone’s welcome to come visit so long as they’re nice to my island. 
My villagers are:
Sherb
Fang
Marshal
Maple
Whitney
Tad
Audie
Fauna
Pashmina
Sylvana


----------



## nyx~

I have:
Bob
Beau
Flora
Fang
Pashmina
Stitches
Zell
Pecan
Kid Cat
Lolly

Lmk if you want to visit any of them


----------



## theravenboys

spaceapple said:


> This seems like a cool idea! Anyone’s welcome to come visit so long as they’re nice to my island.
> My villagers are:
> Sherb
> Fang
> Marshal
> Maple
> Whitney
> Tad
> Audie
> Fauna
> Pashmina
> Sylvana



I’d love to visit your Audie!


----------



## Cinnamom

I've currently got:
Raymond
Judy
Marshal
Goldie (planning to move out)
Sprinkle (fostering)
Lily
Melba
Merengue
Fauna
Zucker

Planning on getting Sherb and Marina if anyone would like to visit sometime!


----------



## starlightsong

My island has Portia, Punchy, Snake, Chief, Peanut, Teddy, Julian, Lily, Marina, and Reneigh! If anyone has Static I'd love to meet him since he's my fave and I haven't gotten to see him in NH yet. I'd also love to see Sylvana, June,  and Rod.


----------



## Aliya

I have the following:
Apollo
Beau
Bunnie
Chevre
Dom
Nan
Pashmina
Raymond
Sherb
Vivian


PM me if you'd like to arrange a visit with anyone! 

Edit: I have Bunnie now instead of Audie. Timezone is EST so feel free to shoot a message any time I'm online.


----------



## nyanicat

I have 
-Audie
-Marshal
-Apollo
-Raymond
-Goldie
-Phoebe
-Dom
-Beau
-Judy
-Whitney

Please PM me if you would like to see any of them!


----------



## morthael

this seems fun!! here are my residents, feel free to PM or @ me if you want to come over and visit!


----------



## Feferily

This is super cute!! Oh my gosh! 

I’ve got;
Renee
Wolfgang
Raymond
Melba
Zucker
Bob
Merengue
Lolly
Felicity
Judy


Just message me here or PM if you wanna say hi! I think I’d like to meet Audie and Bluebear..... probably others too!


----------



## Shyria

That's a pretty sweet idea!
Here are my villagers if you'd like to visit: 





I'd love to meet Octavian, Kabuki, Genji, Croque and Muffy!

If you want to come feel free to chat with any villager, and check the shops/visitors. The only thing I'm asking would be to please water my hybrid garden if you have some spare time. It's on the south side by the beach, on the right of the airport.


----------



## Last_bus_home

Sorry, I think my villagers are so popular that they’re a bit common, but I’m still super happy for anyone to come and chat to them! Some of my villagers I didn’t have any interest in until I was lucky enough to meet them in game and that’s how I ended up with them, so please PM me if you want to visit!
Fauna Lolly Chief Dom Deirdre Punchy Pashmina Diana Raymond Audie




I also have a whole bunch of Amiibo that I can scan for anyone to meet at the campsite, mostly popular villagers but a few less common  
I will update as soon as this changes at all!


----------



## PugLovex

if anyone would like to, you can come meet mine!

i apologize, there’s a certain part of my town that isn’t finished and just a huge field, so i apologize ahah

-cranston
-dobie
-raymond
-judy (i’m getting rid of her later today so if you wanna see her you gotta act fast!)
-fauna
-beau
-sherb
-monty
-nana
-lolly

i’d really like to meet diana, marshal, poppy, blaire, or teddy!


----------



## carackobama

If anyone is interested I currently have:

Tangy
Julian
Sherb
Diana
Cookie
Merengue
Lolly
Flip
Hazel
Rooney


----------



## SliceAndDice

I would love love love to visit Murphy and Wade, since those two are my last Dreamies and I have never seen them on any island so far.

My villagers are: Dom, Sherb, Pietro, Raymond, Wolfgang, Savanah, Olive, Zucker, Reneigh and Claudia.
Feel free to dm me if you have those to or want to visit someone of mine.


----------



## electtric_kat

These are my villagers, if anyone wants to meet them let me know.


----------



## Rasha

I'm actually in the mood for celebrating villager birthdays. If anyone got a birthday in their island, I can visit with gifts ^^


----------



## Hedgehugs

I believe today is Cherry's birthday so if anyone has her, I'd love to drop by and give her something. I haven't been to a birthday party since Felicity's oof


----------



## Rasha

SliceAndDice said:


> I would love love love to visit Murphy and Wade, since those two are my last Dreamies and I have never seen them on any island so far.
> 
> My villagers are: Dom, Sherb, Pietro, Raymond, Wolfgang, Savanah, Olive, Zucker, Reneigh and Claudia.
> Feel free to dm me if you have those to or want to visit someone of mine.



Have good villagers! I'm dying to get Wolfgang on my island. I also love Pietro and Zucker, Reneigh is gorgeous. I'd hop on your island if you're available


----------



## cloudmask

if you want to visit any of my villagers send me a PM! you're also free to shop and pick up the DIYs i left near the airport, just no touching my fruit trees please  (i'm about to go afk for a bit but message me anytime and we can set something up, i play every day!)

i have:
-whitney
-audie
-poppy
-lopez
-beau
-rosie
-merengue
-renee
-sprocket
-amelia


----------



## bluetortis26

Hello! I have:
- Anicotti
- Renee
- Beau
- Hornsby
- Hamlet
- Purrl
- Tangy
- Raymond
- Apollo
- Rooney


----------



## acnlgirl

bluetortis26 said:


> Hello! I have:
> - Anicotti
> - Renee
> - Beau
> - Hornsby
> - Hamlet
> - Purrl
> - Tangy
> - Raymond
> - Apollo
> - Rooney


Can I come see Raymond? I've never actually seen him in game


----------



## Msfeist

If anyone would like to see these villagers, PM me anytime!

Rosie
Merengue
Kiki
Sprinkle
Plucky
Bones
Kidd
Cyd
Cashmere
Lucha


----------



## Megaroni

My villagers: Beardo, Vivian, Bob, Soleil, Tangy, Rocket, Annalisa, Bianca, Phoebe, and Goose
Trying to get rid of: Soleil, Rocket, Phoebe, and Goose
If I'm trying to get rid of someone you want the DM me and I can let you know when I get them in boxes!

Edit: updating villagers


----------



## SliceAndDice

Baha said:


> Have good villagers! I'm dying to get Wolfgang on my island. I also love Pietro and Zucker, Reneigh is gorgeous. I'd hop on your island if you're available


Just DM me if you want to come over. I am at home mostly after 16 o clock Est.


----------



## Rasha

SliceAndDice said:


> Just DM me if you want to come over. I am at home mostly after 16 o clock Est.



Might do that later today as I'm doing some island hopping rn (in search for Wolfgang)
Wish me luck ^^


----------



## lars708

Here are my villagers in case anybody wants to visit 'em


----------



## tanisha23

carackobama said:


> If anyone is interested I currently have:
> 
> Tangy
> Julian
> Sherb
> Diana
> Cookie
> Merengue
> Lolly
> Flip
> Hazel
> Rooney


Would I be able to come to your island to meet Lolly and Diana? I would love to see what they look like in-game


----------



## Rasha

Yesterday I was FINALLY able to get Wolfgang and I believe he's original too! So he's now added to the mix instead of Robin. 
My Island is a bit of a Mess right now, I have most of the characters I want but soon I'll be voiding Biskit and adding Whitney in his place since I really can't afford Audie atm.

These are the villagers I currently have, aslo written on the topic post:

-Wolfgang
- Lobo
- Chief
- Fang
- Kyle
- Skye
- Freya
- Bruce
- Beau
- Biskit

I'd be more than happy to have you pay a visit if you wanted to, you can also have free stuff and full access to the island, just reply here or shoot a pm/dm whatever suits you.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



SliceAndDice said:


> Just DM me if you want to come over. I am at home mostly after 16 o clock Est.



Yesterday I spent it all trying to get Wolfgang and I did! if you've free and still wish to invite me please let me know thank you bye ^^


----------



## SliceAndDice

Still looking to visit Wade and Murphy, my last two Dreamies.  Would especially love to meet Wade.
My villager list changed a bit: 
Raymond
Pietro
Reneigh
Sherb
Dom
Skye
Zucker
Olive 
Claudia
Wolfgang


----------



## poutysprout

Spends said:


> I've got:
> 
> Pashmina
> Raymond
> Caroline
> Marshal
> Bunnie
> Ankha
> Fauna
> Audie
> Tank
> Erik
> 
> I would like to meet Bruce and Coco please.





Kalle said:


> Here are many current villagers (you can see them in my signature):
> 
> Kevin
> Reneigh
> Erik
> Melba
> Dotty
> Marshal
> Apollo
> Whitney
> Bob
> Maple





theravenboys said:


> I have:
> 
> -Apple
> -Blaire
> -Canberra
> -Chevre
> -Erik
> -Fang
> -Goose
> -Marina
> -Rex
> -Sprocket
> 
> if anyone wants to visit any of them!




I would really love to meet Erik :3


----------



## Twinsouls1145

i have:

judy
sherb
merry
julian
muffy
gayle
static
pietro
dom
ruby

a couple people wanted to see ruby so if ur still interested pm me! @starlightsong if you still need to see static lmk!

also itll be gayle's birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Blueskyy

I have: 

1. Aurora
2. Reneigh
3. Sherb
4. Mitzi
5. Bones
6. Sherb
7. Ketchup
8. Apollo
9. Dom
10. Raymond


----------



## metswee

metswee said:


> I have:
> Dom
> Raymond
> Diana
> Deirdre
> Tangy
> Roscoe
> Tybalt
> Wade
> Bea
> Reneigh


Gonna bump this! If anyone has rolf Id love to visit :- )


----------



## Spends

poutysprout said:


> I would really love to meet Erik :3


Have you been to meet him?


----------



## ecstasy

I have:
O'Hare
Marshal
Static
Tom
Judy
Tangy
Sherb
Snake
Lolly

And in my 2nd isle:
Lopez
Pietro
Tangy
Wolfgang
Biskit
Kabuki
Croque
Punchy

And 2 more I forgot but I'll update when I can

Villagers id like to meet: Vladimir, Ricky, Bones, Aurora, Ankha, Dobie, Merry, Merengue

Sooo ye :3


----------



## Blueskyy

Sugaryy said:


> I have:
> O'Hare
> Marshal
> Static
> Tom
> Judy
> Tangy
> Sherb
> Snake
> Lolly
> 
> And in my 2nd isle:
> Lopez
> Pietro
> Tangy
> Wolfgang
> Biskit
> Kabuki
> Croque
> Punchy
> 
> And 2 more I forgot but I'll update when I can
> 
> Villagers id like to meet: Vladimir, Ricky, Bones, Aurora, Ankha, Dobie, Merry, Merengue
> 
> Sooo ye :3


You can come meet Aurora anytime! I had someone do it a few days ago and she was inside. Her house interior is pretty cool.
I also have Bones who has a cool library interior.


----------



## ecstasy

AndyP08 said:


> You can come meet Aurora anytime! I had someone do it a few days ago and she was inside. Her house interior is pretty cool.
> I also have Bones who has a cool library interior.


Aww ty! I'll let you know when I'm able to come ^^


----------



## Blueskyy

Sugaryy said:


> Aww ty! I'll let you know when I'm able to come ^^


Sounds good! I work from home on weekdays so I have a lot of time haha.


----------



## Hikari

metswee said:


> Gonna bump this! If anyone has rolf claude or poncho Id love to visit :- )



i've got poncho if you wanna drop by sometime!


----------



## soomi

Does anyone have Ketchup? I’d love to meet her! I’m planning to recruit her as my peppy


----------



## poutysprout

Spends said:


> Have you been to meet him?


Not yet! ^^


----------



## Spends

Spends said:


> I've got:
> 
> Pashmina
> Raymond
> Caroline
> Marshal
> Bunnie
> Ankha
> Fauna
> Audie
> Tank
> Erik
> 
> I would like to meet Bruce and Coco please.





Spends said:


> I've got:
> 
> Pashmina
> Raymond
> Caroline
> Marshal
> Bunnie
> Ankha
> Fauna
> Coco
> Tank
> Erik
> 
> I would like to meet Bruce, Snake and Kabuki please.


Updated


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I have:
Audie
Maple
Wolfgang
Merengue
Phoebe
Marina
Bam
Marshal
Erik
Vivian



Sugaryy said:


> I have:
> O'Hare
> Marshal
> Static
> Tom
> Judy
> Tangy
> Sherb
> Snake
> Lolly
> 
> And in my 2nd isle:
> Lopez
> Pietro
> Tangy
> Wolfgang
> Biskit
> Kabuki
> Croque
> Punchy
> 
> And 2 more I forgot but I'll update when I can
> 
> Villagers id like to meet: Vladimir, Ricky, Bones, Aurora, Ankha, Dobie, Merry, Merengue
> 
> Sooo ye :3


I have Merengue if you still want to meet her.



poutysprout said:


> Not yet! ^^


I have Erik if you still haven’t met him.


----------



## AccfSally

Here's my villagers:
Sally
Static
Sylvana
Hazel
Poppy
Marshal
Genji
Bonbon
Francine
Claude (He was my starter lazy, so he's not in his real room)

Please excuse the mess, I'm trying to work on my town :-;
Everyone is on one side of the town, the other side is closed off.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



metswee said:


> Gonna bump this! If anyone has rolf or claude Id love to visit :- )



I have Claude, if you're looking for him.


----------



## Cyku

Does anyone have Coco, Ruby, Bruce, Wolfgang, Roald, Lolly, Rosie, Rudy or Mitzi? ^^ I have Merry, Sherb, Marshal, Nan, Muffy, Diana, Jacques, Tybalt, Gladys and Pietro.


----------



## Astro0

Cyku said:


> Does anyone have Coco, Poppy, Ruby, Bruce, Wolfgang, Roald? ^^ I have Merry, Sherb, Marshal, Nan, Muffy, Diana, Jacques, Tybalt, Gladys and Pietro.



I have Poppy if youd like to visit her!


----------



## Cyku

Yeah, gladly! ^^ I can fly to your island now if you don't mind ^^


----------



## metswee

metswee said:


> I have:
> Dom
> Raymond
> Diana
> Merengue
> Tangy
> Roscoe
> Tybalt
> Wade
> Bea
> Portia



Still looking to visit Rolf : D


----------



## Fye

If anyone has Tasha I'd love to come over to talk with her and find out if she has the same dialogue sets as my current snooty (Diana) 

edit: @alias if you still have her and don't mind me visiting could I come talk to her for a bit? And if you need flower watering or wishlist cataloging I'd love to help out with that in return


----------



## alpacalypse

LOEY said:


> I have Bettina, Blaire, Bluebear, Bruce, Filbert, Hamlet, Hazel, Marshal, Merry & Shep if anyone's interested in visiting them!


hello! i realize that it’s been a while since you’ve made this post, but if bettina is still on your island, is it all right if i stop by and talk to her? she’s a candidate for the last slot on my island and it’d be a big help for my decision :0 in return, i can drop off igb, nmt, or pink hybrids, or maybe help out with your wish list if you have one ^^


----------



## aericell

alpacalypse said:


> hello! i realize that it’s been a while since you’ve made this post, but if bettina is still on your island, is it all right if i stop by and talk to her? she’s a candidate for the last slot on my island and it’d be a big help for my decision :0 in return, i can drop off igb, nmt, or pink hybrids, or maybe help out with your wish list if you have one ^^


No worries! She's still here and you're welcome to come visit her, I don't need anything in return ^^

edit: PM me to set up a time!


----------



## carackobama

updated list of my villagers!

Tangy
Julian
Sherb
Diana
Cookie
Merengue
Lolly
Erik
Judy
Rudy


----------



## Epod

My villagers in case anyone wants to meet any of them (seems a little unlikely!): 

Starter houses only: 

Bam
Reneigh
Aurora
Egbert
Pompom

Normal houses:

Pecan
Portia
Olive
Murphy 
Ozzie


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I have these villagers, if anyone would like to meet them:

-Stinky
-Canberra
-Poppy
-Beardo
-Cyrano
-Gayle
-Merry
-Antonio
-Ketchup
-Hornsby

Meeting ANY frog villager would be a dream (especially Jeremiah or Henry) 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



dindinisawr said:


> Does anyone have Ketchup? I’d love to meet her! I’m planning to recruit her as my peppy


I know Im late to this thread, but I have Ketchup! If you dont already have her/met her, you can come see her on my island


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Does anyone have Kidd?  I would love to meet him, since I am considering him as a smug villager!

You can see the villagers I have in my signature, you're always welcome to meet them

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



AccfSally said:


> Here's my villagers:
> Sally
> Static
> Sylvana
> Hazel
> Poppy
> Marshal
> Genji
> Bonbon
> Francine
> Claude (He was my starter lazy, so he's not in his real room)
> 
> Please excuse the mess, I'm trying to work on my town :-;
> Everyone is on one side of the town, the other side is closed off.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have Claude, if you're looking for him.



Do you still have Sylvana and Poppy?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

alias said:


> What an awesome idea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id love to meet any of these villagers! ♥ I love shopping for clothes and furniture too so I'd be happy if I could visit your shops too ^_^ I really love villagers with unique expressions so I'm leaning towards having * groucho, merry and pudge*. if anyone has them I'd love to meet them and get a feel for them! Send me your wishlist if you have them hehe
> 
> 
> As for me: All my villagers are in my signature! You‘re free to meet them if you’re interested


A bit late on the reply here but I have Merry! You can visit her if you want!


----------



## SliceAndDice

I am still looking to visit Jeremiah, Wade and Murphy. 

My villagers: Sherb, Dom, Raymond, Reneigh, Cole, Chrissy, Vesta, Wolfgang, Pietro and Vivian. 
Just DM me if you'd like to visit.


----------



## justina

Right now I have:
Sheldon
Bob
Blaire
Julian 
Fuchsia
Avery
Phil
Marcie 
Peanut 

I would really like to meet Hopkins, Pashmina, Cherry and Kevin!


----------



## alias

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> A bit late on the reply here but I have Merry! You can visit her if you want!


AHHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I actually ended up getting Bluebear and loving her so my peppy curiousity is filled. I appreciate your offer though aHHH YOU’RE SUPER SWEET TY


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

alias said:


> AHHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I actually ended up getting Bluebear and loving her so my peppy curiousity is filled. I appreciate your offer though aHHH YOU’RE SUPER SWEET TY


Yw! just glad you could get your peppy!


----------



## reikocakes

Hi! I'd like to meet Fauna and Diana because I'm considering to move one of them on to my island! (I just don't know who yet, xD.) My villagers are listed in my signature if you'd like to meet them as well. ^-^


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I can open my gates to who ever would like to visit the cuties in my signature. mostly sheep.... honk honk.


----------



## Opal

I would love to visit anyone who has any of these villagers:

Coco
Chrissy
Stitches
Maple
Mira
Goldie
Gala
O’hare
Static
Zucker
Tiffany
Daisy
Bonbon
Lily
Jaques
Fuchsia 

I'd prefer to come when they are inside their house.

Also all of my current villagers are in my signature if anyone would like to visit them


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Opal said:


> I would love to visit anyone who has any of these villagers:
> 
> Coco
> Chrissy
> Stitches
> Maple
> Mira
> Goldie
> Gala
> O’hare
> Static
> Zucker
> Tiffany
> Daisy
> Bonbon
> Lily
> Jaques
> Fuchsia
> 
> I'd prefer to come when they are inside their house.
> 
> Also all of my current villagers are in my signature if anyone would like to visit them


Omgosh! Howww do I make an adorable signature like this??


----------



## Opal

Weiss Schnee said:


> Omgosh! Howww do I make an adorable signature like this??


I made it myself using this site: https://www.online-image-editor.com/

U just need to search for a background and the villager sprites online


----------



## Toasties

A wonderful idea! 

I currently have Static, Cyd, Audie, Judy, Raymond, Ankha, Bam, Reneigh, Chevre and Sherb! If you wanna visit feel free to let me know, and you can also shop or get fruits too. 

I'd love to visit anybody that has Rolf, Bianca, Beau, Coco or Willow.


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Wowwww lots of people want to seeee Rolf and Coco, makesss me sooo happy!! 


Toasties said:


> A wonderful idea!
> 
> I currently have Static, Cyd, Audie, Judy, Raymond, Ankha, Bam, Reneigh, Chevre and Sherb! If you7 wanna visit feel free to let me know, and you can also shop or get fruits too.
> 
> I'd love to visit anybody that has Rolf, Bianca, Beau, Coco or Willow.


I have both Rolf and Coco  They are such sweeeeties, love them both!!!!



Opal said:


> I would love to visit anyone who has any of these villagers:
> 
> Coco
> Chrissy
> Stitches
> Maple
> Mira
> Goldie
> Gala
> O’hare
> Static
> Zucker
> Tiffany
> Daisy
> Bonbon
> Lily
> Jaques
> Fuchsia
> 
> I'd prefer to come when they are inside their house.
> 
> Also all of my current villagers are in my signature if anyone would like to visit them


Coco cutie is hereee, you can come over when she is in her house ❤



metswee said:


> Still looking to visit Rolf : D


If you still loooking now, he is hereee   


Cyku said:


> Does anyone have Coco, Ruby, Bruce, Wolfgang, Roald, Lolly, Rosie, Rudy or Mitzi? ^^ I have Merry, Sherb, Marshal, Nan, Muffy, Diana, Jacques, Tybalt, Gladys and Pietro.


Can visit my Coco if you are still looking ❤

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

These are alll my cutiessss!! Mad props to anyone who wants to visit Snake, unfortunately he is in his starter house :') Those that have their proper house are Coco, Genji, Rolf, Agnes, Victoria and Rudy!!!


----------

